# Beyang 30W mod



## DoubleD (23/11/14)

Basic spec info:
80*37*22mm
3.0v - 5.5v output
2200mah battery
Standard 510 connection (not a floating pin as I understand)
Power bank function
Flashlight

There is a rumor that the 18650 can be replaced by the user but dont take my word for it.

Not the greatest of reviews..




My conclusion: I like the 30watts, thats an obvious winner over the iStick but everything about this mod says 'cheap' to me and thats scary because the iStick is cheap, that also might not be the case.
Im interested none the less but when eLeaf releases a V2 of the iStick I doubt the Beyang will stand a chance. (Plus the all mighty MVP V3 is soon to be released  and then theres the IPV mini which you can look at here - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ipv-35w-mini.6625/)

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (24/11/14)

Thank you for not only giving as pictures and videos, but also the specs and your thoughts. Most useful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (24/11/14)

Nice little iStick clone 
They should really just call that middle one "red" so the iStick users feel more comfortable with the color scheme 

Something about it just screams cheap to me too (it might just be the graphic design, though) 

Still, it's very interesting - will be on the lookout for more trusted reviews.


----------



## Silver (24/11/14)

Thanks for sharing @DoubleD 
I like the shape and the flashlight is cool. Will help with load shedding and vaping in the dark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (24/11/14)

Silver said:


> I like the shape and the flashlight is cool. Will help with load shedding and vaping in the dark



As Mr PBasardo say, talk to Aliens


----------

